# Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2012)

*Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Während der Comic Con, in San Diego, kündigte Epic das erste PC-Spiel mit Unreal 4 Engine Unterbau an. Hierbei handelt es sich um Fortnite, einem Aufbau-Survival-Game, bei dem zunächst eine "Festung" errichtet wird, um diese anschließend in der Nacht gegen Monster zu verteidigen.

Der Fokus soll hierbei klar auf dem Aufbaupart liegen. Dies wird auch dadurch deutlich, das ALLES, was der Spieler in der Welt findet dazu genutzt werden kann, die eigene Verteidigungsanlage zu verbessern. Hierbei kann sogar das Gebäude an sich verändert werden. Ganz gleich ob man "Treppen, Fenster, Türen oder Dächer hinzufügen will", oder gleich mittels "Axt und Vorschlaghammer" Wände einreist, um Sie danach mit dem gewonnen Material neu auf zu bauen. 

Aber nicht nur das. Auch die Waffen sollen sich upgraden lassen. So wurde z.B. gezeigt, wie man einen Bogen mit Sprengsätzen und Elektroschocks ausrüstet.

Dieses interessante Game, wird zunächst exklusiv für den PC erscheinen, laut einer Mitteilung von Bleszinski auf Twitter sei eine Entscheidung über eine spätere Portierung auf andere Plattformen noch nicht gefallen. 

Auf Computerbase.de, die ebenfalls über Fortnite berichten, gibt es auch ein Video zu sehen, dass die Idee hinter dem spielt sehr anschaulich zeigt.

Hier noch einige Bilder von vg247.com:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: 
Fortnite is PC exclusive, first to utilize Unreal Engine 4 | VG247
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-07/epic-kuendigt-erstes-spiel-mit-unreal-engine-4-an/

Das Spielkonzept hört sich wirklich interessant an und greift zwei beliebte Spielkonzepte auf. Tower-Defence/Survival und destroy&rebuild aus Spielen wie Minecraft. Sehen wir hier etwa einen neuen "Klassiker"?


----------



## Lee (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Ich glaube ich werde nicht der einzige sein, der bei dem Titel einen Grafikbomber erwartet hatte, dann aber ein durchaus interessantes Spiel präsentiert bekommen hat 

Aber das Zombie Genre ist zur Zeit wohl echt auf Vormarsch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Erinnert das noch jemanden an das hier: Brandneue Leo-Techdemo für AMD Radeon HD 7900 steht bereit: Screenshots und Video [Download des Tages] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Ja, daran musste ich auch denken 

Der Stil ist recht ähnlich. Eventuell wird ein ähnlicher Renderer verwendet für die Lichter usw.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, daran musste ich auch denken
> 
> Der Stiel ist recht ähnlich.



Dieser hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Verdammt, das Spielprinzip find ich cool. Klar, Zombies und so. Aber Festung aufbauen und dann verteidigen?! Klingt lustig, der Grafikstil gefällt mir zudem auch sehr gut!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Stiel? Ich sehe keinen Besen


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Also mir gefällt der Stil nicht wirklich, und Spiele mit Aufbau-Konzept sind leider auch nicht so mein Ding. Von daher bin ich vom ersten UE4 Spiel doch etwas enttäuscht. 
Ich dachte da kommt so ein richtiger AAA Kracher.


----------



## Tiz92 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Technisch wird es wohl nicht schlecht sein. Doch ich mag diesen Stil überhaupt nicht. Bei mir muss es realistisch sein, wie BF3, Stalker, Crysis oder ähnliches.


----------



## Locuza (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Als ich gestern über Fortnite gelesen habe und dabei erwähnt wurde, dass man sich sein eigenes Gebäude aufbauen muss, um Nachts gegen Angreifer zu überleben, dachte ich ein kleiner Traum wird wahr, die UE4 mit wohl sicherlich guter K.I. und tollen Physic-Effects für das Gebäude oder ähnliches. Natürlich kein sonderliches ausgefallenes Spiel, aber so Grundlegende Sachen super cool umgesetzt.
Doch dann sah ich das Logo und mir war schon irgendwie instinktiv bewusst, dass wird Kinder-Crap 
Dann kam der erste Screenshots und ... Jep 
Ich bin etwas allergisch gegen so hässliche Proportionen und dünne Beinchen. 

Ich hoffe dennoch es wird Spaß machen, weil das Prinzip finde ich schon sehr attraktiv.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

hmm, irgendwie war ich grad enttäuscht ^^ ich erinnerte mich an die tollen engine videos die so derbe gut aussahen mit allen möglichen schikanen und grafischem hübschen schnick schnak... und dann wirds ein comic game?  das is ja wie battlefield 3 kaufen und metro only zocken


----------



## Julianus2008 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Hm, wenigstens die Beleuchtungseffekte sehen mMn. relativ gut aus... Aber wurde das Spiel nicht schon auf der letzten E3 angekündigt (damals zwar noch nicht mit UE4, aber...)?


----------



## 10203040 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Klingt nach einer Pyjamaparty im Dead Island Style für Kinder.

Mal schauen...


----------



## Iceananas (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Das Spiel sieht ja mal abgefahren witzig aus ^^


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Das gibt dem Namen Unreal-Engine eine ganz neue Bedeutung  Aber nich übel.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

die grafik geht in richtung comic, aber in der unreal 4 engine steckt schon genug potenzial. da wird noch viel gutes auf uns zukommen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Während der Comic Con, in San Diego, kündigte Epic das erste PC-Spiel mit Unreal 4 Engine Unterbau an. Hierbei handelt es sich um Fortnite, einem Aufbau-Survival-Game, bei dem zunächst eine "Festung" errichtet wird, um diese anschließend in der Nacht gegen Monster zu verteidigen.


 
na endlich, minecraft mit unreal engine 4, ich bin begeistert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


minecraft  _____  minecraft 2 mit ue4


----------



## lenne0815 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Viel intressanter ist es doch welche hardware den zweiten licht bounce hinbekommt und wie das settings maessig geloest wird, ob man den dann z.B. nur von hauptlichtquellen bekommt, oder dynamisch etc etc ist ja schliesslich das killer feature der ue4...

Ausm gefuehl raus wuerd ich sagen das dass auf amds besser laufen wird, bin auf jeden fall sehr gespannt...


----------



## XXTREME (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Muss einem das gefallen


----------



## Spone (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

ich bin ja dank unreal tournament und gears of war ein riesen epic fan aber hier bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher was ich davon halten soll 
ich bin eh kein großer fan von comicgrafik...
lieber wäre mir ein gears of war judgment für den pc mit mördergrafik


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Das Spiel wirkt interressant aber die Bilder sehen nicht so aus, als wäre dafür eine neuartige Grafikengine nötig.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Spiel wirkt interressant aber die Bilder sehen nicht so aus, als wäre dafür eine neuartige Grafikengine nötig.


 aaaah, das sind die worte, nach denen ich so verzweifelt gesucht hatte ^^ intressantes konzept, aber dafür sone engine nehmen is irgendwie wie perlen vor die säu ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Ich glaube ihr lasst euch zu sehr von dem Comic-Look blenden. Die Beleuchtung ist auf den Screenshots schon großes Kino...


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Und auch die Geometrie sieht ziemlich hoch aus, wenn man sich so manche Objekte anschaut.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Spiel wirkt interressant aber die Bilder sehen nicht so aus, als wäre dafür eine neuartige Grafikengine nötig.



Kommt mir genauso vor. Und das Spiel erinnert mich frappierend an Dead State, welches bis vor kurzrm auf Kickstarter zu pledgen war. Jedenfalls ist das Grundprinzip (Festung ausbauen, Gegenstände sammeln noch und nöcher und Zombies plätten) genau das gleiche


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Superwip* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel wirkt interressant aber die Bilder sehen nicht so aus, als wäre dafür eine neuartige Grafikengine nötig.


Lässt sich mMn aus den paar Screenshots nicht feststellen zumindest wie sich die Physik usw "anfühlt" lässt sich auf Screenshots ja schwer zeigen.. 



​


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr lasst euch zu sehr von dem Comic-Look blenden. Die Beleuchtung ist auf den Screenshots schon großes Kino...



Zeigen die Screenshots überhaupt richtige Ingamegrafik?
Ich finde beim Comic Look erkennt man bessere Grafik einfach schwerer als bei realitätsnäherer Optik, da man hier eben den Vergleich hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Zeigen die Screenshots überhaupt richtige Ingamegrafik?
> Ich finde beim Comic Look erkennt man bessere Grafik einfach schwerer als bei realitätsnäherer Optik, da man hier eben den Vergleich hat.


 
Sehr richtig, was im hier gegebenen Fall auch dazu führt, dass die Grafikqualität unterschätzt wird.
Und richtige ingame-Grafik wird das schon sein, wenn man mal das ganze Aliasing in Betracht zieht ^^


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Deswegen meinte ich ja, man soll auf die Geometriedetails schauen


----------



## wakey (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Mir wär für das erste UE4 Game ne Ankündigung zu Unreal 3 das wieder auf NaPali spielt lieber gewesen


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Ein neues Unreal oder UT ist bestimmt ebenfalls in Produktion


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ein neues Unreal oder UT ist bestimmt ebenfalls in Produktion


 
UT, gut möglich - aber Unreal 3? Ist schon bei der Unreal Engine 3 ausgefallen... ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> UT, gut möglich - aber Unreal 3? Ist schon bei der Unreal Engine 3 ausgefallen... ^^



achso, ja stimmt..
Ich denke mal UT vermarktet sich einfach besser, dies wohl seit Beginn der UT Reihe  
Hauptsache es gibt einen "Redeemer" xD


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Oder man macht ein großes Projekt. UT als MP, und Unreal 3 wäre sozusagen der SP.
Jedoch verdient man mit 2 separaten Spielen wohl mehr Geld.^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Oder man macht ein großes Projekt. UT als MP, und Unreal 3 wäre sozusagen der SP.


Das wäre genial, so old-school...


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Jedoch verdient man mit 2 separaten Spielen wohl mehr Geld.^^


...und daran wirds scheitern


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Ich hätte mir lieber ein neues Unreal als Zugpferd für die neue UE gewünscht. Wieso nennt Epic die Engine eigentlich noch Unreal-Engine, wenn es gar keinen Unreal-Teil mehr dazu gibt. 

Für Fortnite hätten die auch die UE3(.5) verwenden können. Epic könnte einiges wieder gutmachen, wenn sie mal ein neues Unreal brächten.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

den namen kennt man halt. auch wenn man vllt bald neue generationen fragen hört "wieso heisst die eigentlich unreal engine" ^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Für Fortnite hätten die auch die UE3(.5) verwenden können. Epic könnte einiges wieder gutmachen, wenn sie mal ein neues Unreal brächten.



Warum man gerade so ein Comic-Spiel als Vorzeigespiel gewählt hat kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mag sein das da am Ende ordentlich Technik dahinter steckt, aber da wäre doch so ziemlich jedem was anderes lieber gewesen. Es muss auch kein Unreal oder UT sein, darf auch ruhig etwas neues sein. Aber sowas?


----------



## McClaine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*

Naja das Prinzip wirkt gelungen, aber Comic Stil...naja.
In Borderlands siehts ja ziemlich gut aus, aber bei nen neuen Spiel mit neuer Engine? Lassen wir und überraschen, aber leider kommts ja erst 2013


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erstes Spiel mit der Unreal 4 Engine angekündigt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> den namen kennt man halt. auch wenn man vllt bald neue generationen fragen hört "wieso heisst die eigentlich unreal engine" ^^


 
Klar, den Namen kennt man. Aber wenn Epic bei dem Naben bleiben will, sollte gefälligst auch mal ein neues Unreal kommen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sich viele darüber freuen würden und kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso da in den letzten 8, 9 Jahren kein neuer Teil rauskam. Immerhin wäre ein neues Unreal auch gut für das Image von Epic bei den PC-Spielern. Aber naja. Bleibt wohl vorerst eine unerfüllte Hoffnung. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Warum man gerade so ein Comic-Spiel als Vorzeigespiel gewählt hat kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mag sein das da am Ende ordentlich Technik dahinter steckt, aber da wäre doch so ziemlich jedem was anderes lieber gewesen. Es muss auch kein Unreal oder UT sein, darf auch ruhig etwas neues sein. Aber sowas?


 
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein Spiel im Comic-Stil die Vorzüge einer derart modernen Engine richtig zur Geltung bringen kann. Vielleicht ist Fortnite ja ein gutes Spiel, aber als Zugpferd für die neuste Engine  im Hause Epic, hätte Ich mir etwas Anderes vorgestellt.


----------

